# Oil change, difference between Castrol LL and C3?



## tommsern92 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello, im about to do my third oil change on my 2015 golf r, and I bought 5ltr Castrol edge titanium 5W30 LL. 
I also bought Castrol edge titanium 5W30 C3 1ltr by mistake!

Is it safe to mix LL and C3? 
Whats the difference?

Best regards!


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

Oil is oil right? Lol
You’ll be fine, just don’t do it every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.castrol.com/en_us/unite...rol-edge-brand/castrol-edge.html#tab_5w-30-c3
https://www.castrol.com/en_cr/ccsa/...rol-edge-brand/castrol-edge.html#tab_5w-30-ll

As long as both meet the required VW spec, they can be mixed. If not, no!

One is a 504/507 and other is a 502/505. What do you require? 


https://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/668ABA7E167C011380257D5D006B7C5D/$File/BPXE-9PU2LE.pdf

https://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/41773B3538D9B4818025833D006DC418/$File/BPXE-B6CBL5.pdf


----------

